# Legality of buying/selling inverts?



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I was just wondering this to myself and couldn't come up with an answer. 

I know that with regards to reptiles and other animals, if you breed the animal yourself you are well within your rights to sell the offspring. However if you were to buy animals and then sell them on you need to have a licence.

Where does the law stand on buying and selling inverts that have been bred by other people? I know a fair few people buy and sell slings, mantis ooths and nymphs, amongst other things, are they breaking the law? Or is it different for inverts?

:2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

You don't need any license to breed and sell (even on a large scale) the vast majority of inverts.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

There is almost no law regarding inverts apart from DWA ones. You only need to have a license to buy DWA inverts as well as the seller also needing a DWA license to keep therefore sell them.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Where does the 'Pet Traders License' come in then?

Is that only for premises open to the public?


----------



## mark1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im not 100% but i think your allowed to have a secondary income ie breeding and selling or buying and selling as long as it doesnt exceed x-amount (not sure how much)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Where does the 'Pet Traders License' come in then?
> 
> Is that only for premises open to the public?


Inverts are not subject under the Pet shop license, it is animals only, which inverts are not considered. You do not need a PSL to sell feeder insects for example. If inverts were added to the PSL, you would need a pet shop license to sell crickets and other feeder insects.

You only need a PSL to sell animals, which includes reptiles, amphibians, tortoises, mammals, birds & fish - but not inverts.

Therefore the only legalities you would need to worry about would be in regards to self employment, ie. declaring earnings, paying the correct taxes, and your issue would be purely with HM Revenue & Customs, the same as if you were selling absolutely anything on in enough quantities to be making a profit and calling it a business. In the eyes of the law, selling the taratula is no different to selling some clothes or any other dry goods.

Aside from DWA as already mentioned which specifically lists the species that require it, and does include some inverts.


----------

